# Why are people doing this to animals?



## Thetortoiseguy93 (May 15, 2018)

These peoole in my area are selling a macaw for $300 cause they dont want iy anymore those birds easily go from 2 to 5 grand. Buying pets just to get rid of them. That's like having a child and then putting the kid up for adoption cause your tired of taking care of them thats just wrong. I would take that bird in a heart beat but i live in an apartment. So the neighbors would kill me.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2018)

This has gone on since the dawn of time. People make impulsive decisions, or their circumstances change due to divorce or death or job changes.


----------



## Thetortoiseguy93 (May 15, 2018)

Tom said:


> This has gone on since the dawn of time. People make impulsive decisions, or their circumstances change due to divorce or death or job changes.


That makes me want to get it and rehome it for more money to make sure it goes to the right people. But i dont have that kind of money right now.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 15, 2018)

Another reason they get rid of them is because they develop "bad habits" and don't want to deal with it. These usually form from improper care/ handling.
One of the Macaws I had when growing up was turned loose by its owner after she became aggressive. The owner was mean though and often threw things at her cage.
My mother, before I was born went out and trapped the macaw.
What area are you?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 15, 2018)

This is also why places like South Florida are being overrun by exotic non native species


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Another reason they get rid of them is because they develop "bad habits" and don't want to deal with it. These usually form from improper care/ handling.
> One of the Macaws I had when growing up was turned loose by its owner after she became aggressive. The owner was mean though and often threw things at her cage.
> My mother, before I was born went out and trapped the macaw.
> What area are you?


True. Few people understand how to train and handle macaws or any other parrot.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2018)

Thetortoiseguy93 said:


> These peoole in my area are selling a macaw for $300 cause they dont want iy anymore those birds easily go from 2 to 5 grand. Buying pets just to get rid of them. That's like having a child and then putting the kid up for adoption cause your tired of taking care of them thats just wrong. I would take that bird in a heart beat but i live in an apartment. So the neighbors would kill me.



Another possibility, and a possibility that I am okay with, is that the people realize they are in over their heads and they want to do the best thing possible for the animal, which is get it into the right hands. It appears they are willing to take a huge finical loss to make this happen and do the right thing. I appreciate and respect that. My career has been spent dealing with these type of animals and fixing their behavioral problems.


----------



## daniellenc (May 15, 2018)

Usually people rehome for a small fee hoping to attract educated responsible owners to reply. A free animal is so much easier to obtain, but then realize what you got into months down the road when you can't afford proper care and neglect the animal. I try not to judge especially if they're serious about finding the right home and providing decent care in the interim. Maybe they became disabled, had a death in the family and inherited it, lost their job or home, have a terminal disease......I'd rather see someone rehome a pet than neglect it any day and fyi pets and kids are just not the same thing......but children have to go live with guardians every day for valid reasons. I wouldn't judge you never know the position you'll be in one day, and have you seen all the sulcata adoptions that are posted here weekly???? Long term pets like tortoises and birds are often rehomed due to the owner aging and not being able to maintain care.


----------



## wellington (May 15, 2018)

Are you sure it's not one of the same scamming ads seen for tortoises? There are going to be scammers trying too sell all types of animals and they are always way cheaper then they are suppose to be.


----------



## Thetortoiseguy93 (May 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> Are you sure it's not one of the same scamming ads seen for tortoises? There are going to be scammers trying too sell all types of animals and they are always way cheaper then they are suppose to be.


You guys do have a point. Im not trying to judge i was just worried about the animals. It very well could have been a scam ad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 15, 2018)

I bought my wife, a long time bird keeper a larger parrot years ago that she was unable to deal with and we sold him for about a third of what he cost us because finding a great home became more important than the money spent.
Being responsible for the life of an animal is serious. And I would give the Macaw owner some slack.
Unless they are known to "throw away" pets.


----------

